# PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran



## Showtek192 (11. Oktober 2015)

*PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin einer der Glücklichen Leute die bei einem Gewinnspiel von Alternate ein Case Gewonnen haben.
Und zwar das Be Quiet Silent Base 800 Window.
Dieses Gehäuse gefallt mir aufjedenfall besser als mein altes deshalb wolte ich das auch behalten.
Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen das es im Gehäuse doch ziemlich warm wird so um die 55 Grad wenn man meiner Temp.Software glauben kann.
Aber auch so nach meinem Gefühl ist es Wärmer geworden.
Da ich noch nie eine Wasserkühlung hatte weiß ich auch nicht was genau ich mir anschaffen soll geschweige denn worauf ich achten soll.
Ich habe mich mal ein bisschen über Waküs informiert und bin aufgrund dessen zu dem Schluss gekommen das ich erst mal mit einem Geschlossen System Anfangen möchte,
welches ich aber mal irgendwann erweitern kann.
Mein Budget habe ich so bei 200€ angesetzt.

Zu meinem System
Cpu: Amd FX8350
Graka: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
NT: http://450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Danke schon mal im Vorraus
Ich Glaube das sind erst mal alle Sachen die für eine Wakü Wichtig wären


----------



## borni (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Danke für die Information. Viel Spaß beim basteln!


----------



## EvilCloud86 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

wasserkühlung unnötig!!

wieviele gehäuselüfter hast du atm?!


----------



## Sysnet (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Geschlossenes System? Meinst Du eine erweiterbare AIO oder doch eine vollwertige Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Chinaquads (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

1. Wieviele Lüfter hast du im PC verbaut, das hört sich für mich so an, als würde da was fehlen. ( 2 vorne rein, 2 hinten/oben raus sollten es schon sein )

2. Eine geschlossene Wakü zum erweitern ?! Lass es bleiben... Wenn eine Aio, welche aber nicht deine Gehäuseinnentemperatur senken wird, oder direkt richtig eine Wakü, da wirst du aber mit 200 € nicht weit kommen, es sein denn, du willst CPU only kühlen, was imo Schwachsinn ist, da deine GPU ja hauptverantwortlich für die Temperatur ist.

Also: Check mal, ob du Gehäuselüfter hast, falls nein, schnellstens Nachrüsten, dann ists auch nicht mehr so warm.


----------



## Ryle (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Außerdem wird eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung bzw. AiO deine Gehäusetemperaturen nicht senken, im Gegenteil die werden eher noch höher. Entweder bläst du dir nämlich die warme Luft des Radiators ins Case oder blockierst die Exhaust Plätze mit dem Radiator. Bei einem gedämmten Case mit restriktivem Aufbau wie beim Silent Base verschlimmerst sich das nochmals umso mehr. Bleib in dem Fall lieber bei Luftkühlung, den ohne Bearbeitung des Cases wirst du selbst mit einer Custom Wakü nicht wirklich glücklich sofern du nicht extern kühlst, dazu ist das Gehäuse einfach nicht geeignet. 
Wie schon geschrieben wurde, empfiehlt es sich eher die Lüfterplätze so sinnvoll wie möglich auszunutzen.


----------



## cerbero (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Wenns es das Standard Silent Base 800 ist, sind das 2 x 140 bequiet in der Front und ein 120er Bequiet Purewings 2 , so wenig is das nicht.

Schau doch erstmal wie sich deine Temperaturen entwickeln wenn du noch die zwei Lüfterplätze im Deckel nutzt.


----------



## Nachty (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Hau so viele Lüfter rein wie geht, mit 200€ Wasserkühlung reicht eh nicht, und in dem Case wohl eher mit nem Mora extern! aber da wären wir schon wieder beim Geld das eh nicht reicht


----------



## wooty1337 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

https://www.caseking.de/wasserkuehlung/wakue-sets/all-in-one?ckTab=3&ckSuppliers=38 würde wenn, dann zu einem dieser 2 greifen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Bevor ich Geld in einer Wakü versenken würde .....würde ich die Hitzequelle rausschmeißen 

Verkauf dein Board mit Cpu und ram als bundle pack die angedachten 200€ dazu und gönn dir ein aktuelles Intel sys 
So schlägst du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe ....bessere Performance bei niedrigen temps für wahrscheinlich das gleiche Geld 

https://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-6500-bx80662i56500-a1290386.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/asus-z170-a-90mb0ls0-m0eay0-a1306327.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/kingston-hyperx-fury-dimm-kit-8gb-hx426c15fbk2-8-a1306645.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html?hloc=de

da hast du wesentlich mehr von


----------



## Showtek192 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Also ich habe momentan 5 Gehäuse Lüfter 
 Zwei in der Front einem am Heck und Zwei im Deckel und ja ich habe drauf geachtet das bei mir im case eine Gute Luft Zirkulation herscht die Beiden in der Front saugen an  der Hinten bläst die Luft raus und 
die beiden oben im Deckel blasen auch nach oben hin weg.
ich könnte noch einen weiteren Lüfter im boden verstauen aber ob es das bringt weiß ich nicht genau.
Vielleicht noch wichtig als info ist ich habe als CPU Kühler den Dark Rock Pro 2 von Be Quiet da sind ja auch zwei Lüfter Drin und auch die sind so verbaut das die auf den Hecklüfter pusten und der die Luft auch direkt wieder 
hinaus transportiert.
Also von der Hardware wollte ich jetzt nicht umsteigen ich mag mein System so wie es ist und wollte eig nur eine Wakü einbauen.
Ich habe eig an ein CPU only System erstmal gedacht aber wenn ihr meint das das schwachsinn ist dann wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt mir ein CPU und GPU System zu zulegen


----------



## XyZaaH (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Schwachsinn ist, nicht das zu machen was true monkey sagt. Ne Wakü lohnt sich für den FX nicht.


----------



## Showtek192 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

und warum würde sich das nicht lohnen 
Warum wollte ihr mir eig ein intel system empfehlen obwohl ich nur nach ner wakü gefragt habe


----------



## BenRo (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Weils vermutlich günstiger kommt.


----------



## Sysnet (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Wenn WaKü dann richtig! Habe erst auch mit rund 200€ angefangen und später bereut nicht gleich 500-600€ in die Hand genommen zu haben. Mittlerweile bin ich über die Jahre wohl bei rund 1,5-2k (irgendwo dazwischen) angekommen, die ich in WaKü-Teile und Zubehör gesteckt habe. 

Bei jedem Wechsel der GraKa muss ein neuer Kühler ran und das ist nicht gerade günstig. Auch ist der Bastelaufwand enorm im Vergleich zu LuKü. Nur die CPU zu kühlen ist tatsächlich Unsinn. Wirklich Hitze produzieren die derzeitigen GraKas. Man sollte möglichst gleich beides kühlen. RAM, Board oder gar die HDDs müssen nicht unbedingt gekühlt werden. Hier spielt für viele die Optik dann noch eine große Rolle. 

Überleg es dir besser gut. Aber das AMD-System gegen ein Intel-System zu tauschen halte ich ebenfalls für unnötig. Die Hardware ist doch schon da und hat genug Leistung für die meisten Anwendungsfälle. Schließlich ist er in einigen Fällen auch einem i5 überlegen. Für einen echten Sprung (5820k/6700k) muss man hier schon deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## S!lent dob (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Also sorry wenn ich euch wiederspreche, aber 55° Gehäusetemperatur kommen nicht von einem FX, dessen Kühllüfter direkt auf den nach draußen pustenden Lüfter pustet, das Problem ist dann schon eher die 390 Nitro , und zwar nicht zum ersten mal.

Meine Frage daher an den TE:
Wie sind den CPU und GPU Temp?

Ggf würde ich eher einen Lüfter im Boden die heiße Luft der 390 absaugen lassen und die Dachlüfter deaktivieren (Aus gründen des Airflows, nicht das die Dachlüfter die heiße Luft der Graka nach oben befördern) als ne AOI verbauen (Die auch nur die Gehäuseluft verwended) oder gar nen Wechsel auf Intel zu vollziehen.

Und wenn Wakü, dann GPU only!


----------



## iGameKudan (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Doch, so ein FX macht erfahrungsgemäß einiges an Abwärme. Auch die Spannungsversorgung des Mainboards... Ich hatte mal nen FX8320 und ne HD7950 "nur" in einem Shinobi, da wurde es apeziell in der linken oberen Ecke extrem warm. Da hat ein Lüfter die Temperaturennbedeutend gesenkt.
Die 390 wird aber definitiv nicht unschuldig sein.

Die oberen Lüfter sollten eingeschaltet bleibe, sonst staut sich die Hitze da oben.


----------



## Sysnet (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Doppelpost. Kommt auf den mobilen Geräten leider immer wieder mal vor.


----------



## Sysnet (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

GPU only? Halte ich ebenfalls nicht für die beste Lösung. Würde ich CPU only allerdings jederzeit vorziehen. 

Wenn der Kreislauf schon vorhanden ist sollte man die CPU auch gleich einbinden.

Edit:
Eine ,,richtige" GPU only Lösung ist natürlich deutlich preiswerter. Allerdings hat man hier das SpaWa-Problem. Mit Mini-Kühlern zum ankleben zu hantieren ist da auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Fullcover würde ich daher wohl vorziehen. Auch die neuen AlphaCool GPA-Modelle sind bei den VRM-Temps etwas schwach. Spreche hier jeweils aus Erfahrung.


----------



## S!lent dob (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Also wäre ein Fullcover GPU Kühler mit nem Radiator der "auspustend" oberhalb der CPU Spawas montiert wird genau was du brauchst  

Edit: Ob es schneller drehende Gehäuselüfter nicht auch tuen würden sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Sysnet (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Also wäre ein Fullcover GPU Kühler mit nem Radiator der "auspustend" oberhalb der CPU Spawas montiert wird genau was du brauchst
> 
> Edit: Ob es schneller drehende Gehäuselüfter nicht auch tuen würden sei mal dahingestellt.



Da sind wir dann wohl einer Meinung, auch was die Gehäuselüfter betrifft.  Würde man für einen Radi ohnehin benötigen. Daher sollte man damit evtl. mal anfangen.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

Seltsam ist, das ich mit meinem FX8320, ner R9 280x in einem Cooltek Xanthos keine Hitze Probleme habe.

Kühle mit einem Genesis und 5 Gehäuse Lüfter. Also 2 x 140 vorne und unten rein, sowie 3 x 120 hinten und oben raus.

Der 140 unten, der kalt Luft einsaugt, brachte einiges bei der GK Temp und natürlich auch bei der Gehäuse Temp.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*



Sysnet schrieb:


> GPU only? Halte ich ebenfalls nicht für die beste Lösung. Würde ich CPU only allerdings jederzeit vorziehen.
> 
> Wenn der Kreislauf schon vorhanden ist sollte man die CPU auch gleich einbinden.
> 
> ...



Dafür gibt es das hier:

Alphacool NexXxoS Lüfterhalterung 80mm Lüfter für GPX Solo und GPX Fullcover Kühler


----------



## neo27484 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC  wir mit Luft zu heiß Deshalb muss jetzt das Wasser ran*

ich kann dir eine fractal design kelvin s36 empfehlen. nutze sie selbst. die pumpe auf 7volt drosseln. ist flüsterleise- ja flüsterleise, ich bin sehr empfindlich was das angeht. die wakü ist erweiterbar und mit dem 360er radi völlig ausreichend. habe auch einen fx 8350@4.4ghz. und selbst mit syntetischer Volllast (komplettes system) komme ich nicht über 52grad cpu. ich muss dazu sagen, ich habe ein fractal arc xl als Gehäuse mit insgesamt 4x140 mm lüfter und 3x 120mm am radi. aber alle auf 800rp. die 140er bequiet und die 120er scythe slipstream am radi. 

der fx 8350 produziert ordentlich Abwärme, hatte vorher im gleichen sys einen brocken 2 der bei Volllast die 60grad geknackt hat. und das in dem case!! desshalb bin ich auch auf wakü umgestiegen.
und auch wenn die AiO hater immer schimpfen. es gibt mittlerweile einige sehr gute, leise und erweiterbare AiO`s auf dem markt. es muss nicht immer gleich eine 500€ custom wakü sein.

edit.: vor allem die alphacool Sachen sind dabei zu erwähnen, z.b. die Eisberg Produkte als modulbauweise, ist ja praktisch ne Aio zum selber bauen.


----------

